# Mitglieder für unsere Classic Gilde gesucht



## Menthros (5. März 2019)

Wir bauen wieder eine kleine überschaubare und "familiäre" Gilde auf, in der

man sich kennt, unterhält und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießt.

 

Vorbereitend dazu gibt es ein modernes Forum und Discord Server. Außer den

grundsätzlichen Regeln zur Umgangsform und der Spielweise wurde noch nichts

festgelegt. Die Details werden gemeinsam beschlossen. Wir suchen vorzugsweise

Spieler der damaligen Classic, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten Alterskompatibilität.

Alle weiteren Informationen im Forum wow-vanilla.de. Schau doch mal rein.


----------



## Menthros (6. Mai 2019)

Weiterhin Mitglieder für unsere *Classic Gilde* für den *offiziellen Classic-Releas*e im Sommer gesucht !!! 
 

Der Release unserer Gilde hat jetzt offiziell begonnen !!

 

Wir sind gerade dabei eine Stammgruppe aufzubauen , einige Plätze sind noch zu vergeben !!

 

Wollt ihr von Anfang an dabei sein , noch vor Release im Sommer ???

 

Dann schaut auf unserer Homepage vorbei , lest euch mal durch und meldet euch bei Interesse über unser Forum oder Discord-Server bei uns.

 

*wow-vanilla.de*

 

Discord

 

 

LG Menthros aka Maleficarum


----------



## Menthros (12. Mai 2019)

Noch Mitglieder für kleine Casual Gilde gesucht. Allianz / PvP Server

 

Wir bauen wieder eine kleine und eher "familiäre" Casual Gilde auf, in der man sich

kennt, gut unterhalten und ohne Termin- und Raidstress das Spiel genießen kann.

 

Zur Kommunikation gibt es ein modernes Forum und einen Discord Server. Das Einzige was

wir erwarten, ist ein erwachsener und gepflegter Umgangston und natürlich Classic Begeisterung.

 

Wir suchen vorzugsweise Spieler der damaligen Classic, nicht nur aufgrund der gewünschten

Alterskompatibilität. Um uns näher kennen zu lernen, besucht uns doch in unserem Forum

unter wow-vanilla.de oder in Discord.

 
Ihr könnt euch auch unser kleines Vorstellungsvideo anschauen:
 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zN5d1UMbbc&t=11s


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2019)

"eine Bereicherung wäre es auch, wenn nicht nur Männer ihre Chars steuern" oof.


----------

